# Forming Gerunds



## JLanguage

I don't really want to give example sentences in English, because the gerund form might sound awkward in the equivalent Hebrew sentence.


Let me try a few:
רץ-ריצה
הלך-הליכה
אכל-אכילה


How would you do:
הֶאֱכִיל
אִכֵּל
אִלֵּץ
התהלל
הוליך
התהלך
הִלֵּךְ
סיבב


Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## morgoth2604

שאלה נחמדה ביותר
How would you do:
 הֶאֱכִיל 
האכלה
אִכֵּל
איכול
אִלֵּץ
אילוץ
התהלל
I'm not sure you can create a gerund for this word. I would use:
שבח
הוליך
הולכה
התהלך
התהלכות
הִלֵּךְ
I'm not sure you can create a gerund for this word either.
סיבב
I'm not sure about this one....


Thanks,
-Jonathan.
[/quote]


----------



## amikama

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> שאלה נחמדה ביותר
> How would you do:
> הֶאֱכִיל
> האכלה
> אִכֵּל
> איכול
> אִלֵּץ
> אילוץ
> התהלל
> I'm not sure you can create a gerund for this word. Why not? It's:
> התהללות
> הוליך
> הולכה
> התהלך
> התהלכות
> הִלֵּךְ
> I'm not sure you can create a gerund for this word either. Why not? It's:
> הילוך
> סיבב
> I'm not sure about this one.... It's:
> סיבוב


----------



## utopia

סוֹבֵב is the right form, as far as I know, and סיבוב (SIBUV OR SIVUV in colloquial Hebrew) is its gerund.


----------



## JLanguage

utopia said:
			
		

> סוֹבֵב is the right form, as far as I know, and סיבוב (SIBUV OR SIVUV in colloquial Hebrew) is its gerund.


 
סיבב=(literary) to cause, to set in motion, to bring about ; (literary) to wander hither and thither, to walk around something, to surround.


----------



## utopia

well there are some changes in modern 1990's Hebrew - like דובב - דיבב  DIBEV is to dub , DOVEV is to make someone talk.

but still the סובב  סיבב  thing - well I don't see it very different because I use הסתובב - to wander.

Thus סובב for me is the verb I use for all the others: turn something, wander (in a literary way)...


----------



## morgoth2604

ממ, זה נכון שאפשר להגיד הילוך וסיבוב, אבל אינני בטוח שאפשר לומר "התהללות", לפחות לא בעברית מודרנית. זה מכוון שאין פועל להתהלל.


----------



## JLanguage

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> ממ, זה נכון שאפשר להגיד הילוך וסיבוב, אבל אינני בטוח שאפשר לומר "התהללות", לפחות לא בעברית מודרנית. זה מכוון שאין פועל להתהלל.


 
My dictionary doesn't note it as Biblical or literary, but then again I'm using Reuben Alcalay from 1963.


----------



## utopia

Jaim Nahman Bialik has a libel called התור המתהלל.

hator hamithallel (tor = a kind of a pigeon).


----------



## amikama

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> ממ, זה נכון שאפשר להגיד הילוך וסיבוב, אבל אינני בטוח שאפשר לומר "התהללות", לפחות לא בעברית מודרנית. זה מכוון שאין פועל להתהלל.


התהלל כן קיים (בדקתי במילון שלי) ופירושו "הילל את עצמו", "שיבח את עצמו". וחוץ מזה, מכיר את הפתגם "אל יתהלל חוגר כמפתח"? י
 

התהולל - השתובב, השתעשע.


----------



## amikama

utopia said:
			
		

> Jaim Nahman Bialik has a *libel* called התור המתהלל.
> 
> hator hamithallel (tor = a kind of a pigeon).


*libel:*
דִּבָּה, הוֹצָאַת דִּבָּה [לַעַז], רְכִילוּת 
(according to Morfix)

 It doesn't make sense in this context... Is there a typo?


----------



## morgoth2604

amikama said:
			
		

> התהלל כן קיים (בדקתי במילון שלי) ופירושו "הילל את עצמו", "שיבח את עצמו". וחוץ מזה, מכיר את הפתגם "אל יתהלל חוגר כמפתח"? י
> 
> 
> התהולל - השתובב, השתעשע.


 
יכול להיות אז שטעתי, בכל אופן אבל זה נשמע לי קצת מיושן. 


אם יורשה לי לשאול, מה הקשר פה להתהולל?


----------



## utopia

no, no typo, I meant legend. my mistake.


----------



## utopia

about התהולל, התהלל

It exists, but התהולל us simply used much more.


----------

